# 80-Grad-Methode



## Kenges (14. November 2007)

Wer hat schonmal was mit der 80-Grad-Methode zubereitet und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben. Wie macht man bspw. einen Braten? Kann man auch ganz normale Rindersteaks damit zubereiten und wen ja dann wie? Und wie kann man Fische damit zubereiten?

Sollte man zuerst anbraten und dann in den Ofen oder andersrum?

Was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten?


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Bei Weltbild gibts einige günstige Bücher dazu. #h


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Ein Steak bei 80° bääää schade ums Fleisch

Meinst Du das Kochen mit niedrigem Siedepunkt? Da brauchst aber nen Zusatz zum Wasser anstatt Öl.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Niedertemperatur-Garen





> [FONT=verdana,arial]Beim Niedertemperatur - Garverfahren wird das Fleisch bei tiefer Temperatur (zwischen 70 und 80 Grad über längere Zeit gegart. Dadurch gerinnt das Eiweiss im Fleisch nicht und der Saft kann zirkulieren. So bleibt das Fleisch saftig und zart. Der Bratverlust ist mit 5 Prozent viel geringer als beim Garen mit hohen Temperaturen (bis 30 Prozent Verlust).
> 
> _Dieses Fleisch eignet sich dafür:_
> Filet, Huft und Nierstück von Rind, Kalb und Schwein, Geflügelbrust mageres Lammgigot (bleibt aber am Knochen ziemlich rot )
> ...


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

erst anbraten und dann ganz langsam bei 80°C garziehen lassen. 
bei fisc lohnt es sich meiner meinung nach n icht, da fisch eine sehr kurze garzeit hat besonders, wenn er sozubereitet wird, das er innen noch leicht glasig ist.

rindersteaks? niedertemperatur? quatsch! mein steak sieht pro seite 1 minute die pfanne und dann landet es schon aufm teller.
besonders gut eignet sich das verfahren , wenn du z.b. schweine- oder rinderfilet im ganzen brätst


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Falk, es soll auch sowas geben und da ist nix mit einer Minute. Daher ist das Niedergaren dabei gar net so verkehrt...


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

@ schrauber78

Lass Dein Steak noch 1 Minute pro 100g ruhen und dann erst essen. Dann verteilt sich der Fleischsaft wieder schön gleichmäßig im Fleisch. Kommt dann richtig gut.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

richtig, aber da mein rumpsteak english ist, ist ein ruhen nicht unbedingt nötig. wenn die garstufe höher gewählt wird (medium, well oder done) dann sollte man das fleisch auf jeden fall ruhen lassen.

@ernst du hast recht, aber soweit ich weiss, sind t-bones seit der bse-krise untersagt


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @ernst du hast recht, aber soweit ich weiss, sind t-bones seit der bse-krise untersagt


Warum gibts die dann hier zu kaufen...


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

tbones? wo?


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> tbones? wo?


Hier bei Toom und jetzt kommst Du!


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

ok.. ist mir neu, dass man die wieder kaufen kann. ich weiss noch, dass sie eine zeit lang verboten waren, da sie möglicher weise noch rückenmarkbehaftet sein könnten. da hatte sie sogar das steakhaus meines verstrauens nicht mehr, obwohl die nur argentinisches angus bezogen und verkauft haben.

naja und heutzutage, als student, kann ich mir sowas nicht leisten


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hier bei Toom und jetzt kommst Du!


 
Toom ist hier ein Baumarkt (in Buxtehude)....|bigeyes

Und die haben leckere T-Bone Steaks...|kopfkrat

Da werde ich morgen mal ranfahren


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

bei uns ist das auch ein baumarkt, genau so wie marktkauf


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



> naja und heutzutage, als student, kann ich mir sowas nicht leisten


Hör mir bloß auf zu flennen Falk, die 10 Eus fürs Kilo wirst Du wohl auch noch haben.

Carsten, die haben die nicht immer, musste vorher ins Angebot schauen. :g


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> bei uns ist das auch ein baumarkt, genau so wie marktkauf


 
Dann werde ich mich morgen mal in die Abteilung "Holzzuschnitte" begeben und dem Heini Sagen, wie er da die Rinderhälfte durchschieben soll.... Den Spaß mache ich mir! Oder ich bringe die Kuh gleich mit...

"Ey, Macker! kannste mir das mal eben zersägen?"

Das Gesicht möchte ich sehen...:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Carsten, guckst Du Link in #15.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich morgen mal in die Abteilung "Holzzuschnitte" begeben und dem Heini Sagen, wie er da die Rinderhälfte durchschieben soll.... Den Spaß mache ich mir! Oder ich bringe die Kuh gleich mit...
> 
> "Ey, Macker! kannste mir das mal eben zersägen?"
> 
> Das Gesicht möchte ich sehen...:m


 
looooooooool, das würd ich gern sehn, wie du die kuh da reinrollst...

@ernst €10/kg den laden zeig mir mal. ich schick da gleich das gesundheitsamt rein, denn für den preis ist das entweder gammelfleisch oder irgendwas anderes, aber kein rind.
flennen? icke? nö! 
aber sach ma haste evtl. schon wieder am ebbelwoi geschnuppert?


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @ernst €10/kg den laden zeig mir mal. ich schick da gleich das gesundheitsamt rein, denn für den preis ist das entweder gammelfleisch oder irgendwas anderes, aber kein rind.


Schwätz doch net so´n dumm Zeug, wovon Du keine Ahnung hast! Vergleichst Du "Rindfleisch" automatisch mit billig Frikadellen für Mc D. Schrippen oder wat!? #d


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Carsten, guckst Du Link in #15.


 
Hey Ernst, das kannte ich noch gar nicht! Hier ist "Toom" *NUR *ein Baumarkt, da kriegst du kein Rind, kein Schwein, die einzige Sauerei sind die Preise!
Ich kaufe mein Fleisch sonst nur direkt vom Landwirt oder in der METRO!
Ich dachte schon, die mischen Bohrspähne unter´s Mett, um den Kilopreis zu kriegen...


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Letztes Jahr habe ich zu Weihnachten ne Gans nach der Niedergarmethode zubereitet. 6kg wog der Vogel.

Hatte das Rezept im I-Net gefunden und vorher schon mal zu Martins-Tag angetestet. Ist nen langes Unterfangen, aber das Ergebnis entschädigt dafür.
 Gefüllt hatte ich die Gans nicht, da ich ja schließlich Gänsebraten und keine Füllung essen will.

Ich hab sie auf einem Rost über der Fettpfanne im Ofen bei ca. 200 Grad ca. ne Stunde gebraten. Dann habe ich die Temperatur auf 75 Grad (nach Termometer) zurückgefahren für ungefähr 6,5 Stunden. 
Das Termometer habe ich verwendet, weil die normalen Backöfen nicht unbedingt mit der Temperatur arbeiten, die auf dem Schalter angegeben wird.
Die erste Stunde war ich noch zugegen, die restliche Zeit hat der Ofen dann über Nacht selbst gearbeitet, dank Zeitschaltuhr.
Sie ist dann im Ofen wieder erkaltet. Hat den Vorteil, dass man die Soße prima vom Fett trennen kann.
Eine halbe Stunde vorm Essen habe ich den Ofen dann wieder auf 180 Grad gestellt und sie so wieder auf Eßtemperatur gebracht.

Das Ergebnis konnte sich mehr als sehen lassen. Das Fleisch war wunderbar saftig, die Haut schön knusprig, einfach nur lecker.

Weiß aber nicht, ob das auch mit ner Tiefkühlgans klappt. Hatte beide Male eine frische Ganz benutzt, die ich selbst des öfteren gefüttert habe, also nichts, was auf die Schnelle gemestet wurde.

Schweinefilet im Ganzen habe ich auch schon auf die Art und Weise zubereitet, war auch sehr lecker. (Einfach mal googeln, da finden sich auch Garzeittabellen)

Nicht lohnen tut die Niedriggahrmethode bei weniger edlen Fleischdtücken (siehe weiter oben, von Zanderfänger bereits beschrieben). Einen Schmorbraten z.B. schmort man besser, als ihn über Stunden im Ofen zu quälen. Auch der NAckenbraten vom Schwein macht keinen Sinn.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, es einmal auszuprobieren. Bei entsprechender Fleischqualität spricht das Ergebnis für sich.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

ein kg roastbeef bekommst du nicht unter €20 und im (angebot €18) oder willst du mir was anderes erzählen???


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Nur ums mal loszuwerden: In meinem momentanen Lieblingssupermarkt umme Ecke kosten 4kg ca. 10 Euro. 

Und das ist allererste Ware, wenn auch nicht aus Argentinien.
Aber da fahr ich in zwei Wochen auch mal hin und prüf deren Fleisch vor Ort  #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ein kg roastbeef bekommst du nicht unter €20 oder willst du mir was anderes erzählen???


Du Luden! Ich hab gesagt 10 Eus das Kilo T-Bone bei Toom und nicht beim Fleischer um die Ecke. Roastbeef kostet bei Toom auch nen Zehner das Kilo und was erzählst Du mir jetzt!? |krach:


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



jaeger schrieb:


> Nur ums mal loszuwerden: In meinem momentanen Lieblingssupermarkt umme Ecke kosten 4kg ca. 10 Euro.



Wie, was gibt es da für 2,50 EUR das Kilo??
Rindfleisch??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, höchstens Pansen für den Hund:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ein kg roastbeef bekommst du nicht unter €20 oder willst du mir was anderes erzählen???


 
Wen meinst du denn damit?

€20,- für richtig gutes Roastbeef halte ich für gerechtfertigt! Der Preis richtet sich eben nach der Qualität...|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

ich meine ernst, denn er will mir doch tatsächlich weis machen, dass roastbeef nur nen zehner kostet.


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Rindfleisch. Alles was das Herz begehrt! Bessere Qualität als Toom Baumarkt 
Und da lass ich aber mal einen drauf.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

@ jaeger

Du bekommst ja noch nicht einmal die billigste Fleischwurst das Kilo für 2,50 EUR. Wie soll denn dann so ein Preis für gutes Rindfleisch zustande kommen?

Klär uns doch mal auf, wie der nette Lieblingssupermarkt Deines Vertrauens heißt.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

http://home.worldonline.de/home/biohof_hannes/Preise.htm 

http://www.hofgemeinschaft.de/Aktue...rechter_b/rindfleisch_aus_artgerechter_b.html


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Frutaria.

Findeste bei dir um die Ecke nicht. Bin halt grade in Brasilien. Top Fleisch, turbo günstig.
Wenn nicht immer Reis mit Bohnen dazugeben würde....:v


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ jaeger
> 
> Du bekommst ja noch nicht einmal die billigste Fleischwurst das Kilo für 2,50 EUR. Wie soll denn dann so ein Preis für gutes Rindfleisch zustande kommen?
> 
> Klär uns doch mal auf, wie der nette Lieblingssupermarkt Deines Vertrauens heißt.


 
für 2,50 holt er sein fleisch wahrscheinlich vom abdecker oder von der tierkörperbeseitigungsanstalt

brasilien zählt nicht! wir gehen hier von deutschen preisen aus


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

nö. ich sach doch. Besser als beim Toom oder bei deinem Fleischer..


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich meine ernst, denn er will mir doch tatsächlich weis machen, dass roastbeef nur nen zehner kostet.


Wenn Du willst kann ich es Dir auch [SIZE=-1]eintätowieren[/SIZE]. #q





> Du Luden! Ich hab gesagt 10 Eus das Kilo T-Bone bei Toom und nicht beim Fleischer um die Ecke. Roastbeef kostet bei Toom auch nen Zehner das Kilo und was erzählst Du mir jetzt!? |krach:


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Eigentlich müßte man daoch den Zugang zum AB von Brasilien aus unterbieten - Irreführung hier - _tztztz_

Na dann mal guten Hunger beim Antesten der argentinischen Leckereien. Schön so nen halbes Rind am Spieß mit den Gauchos in der Pampa - da könnt ich auch drauf.


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Ich hab mich sogar erst hier in Brasilien zum AB angemeldet #h

Mir hat einfach das Dummgeschwätz gefehlt .

Nein, quatsch. Die wenigstens theoretische Auseinandersetzung mitm Angeln hilft doch deutlich gegen Heimweh.

Aber das original argentinische Rindfleisch lass ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen, bevor ich wieder heimkomm...#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Hier bitte Falk, mach die Glotzer aber ja weit auf! |bigeyes


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

ich hab mal gesehen, wie die gauchos rindfleisch grillen. das kann man aber auch so nennen. die nemen pro nase ein 1,5kg stück roastbeef und grillen es pro seite bei indirekter hitze 15 min. pro seite und dabei wenden sie das fleisch nur einmal. das sah absolut lecker aus...


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

hast du mal aufs datum geguckt, von wann der bon ist?


----------



## jaeger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

hmmm. Keine Ahnung wie die das machen..bisher jedenfalls.

Wir grillen es hier bei direkter Hitze (wenn wir es selber machen) ca. 5min pro Seite. 
Ist aber auf 5cm dick das Stück. Bissl Salz drauf und ab die Post.
Schweinegeil das Rind!


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

so! nu hab ihr es gaschafft! jetzt hab ich wieder hunger...


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> hast du mal aufs datum geguckt, von wann der bon ist?


An den Preisen hat sich bis heute nix geändert Hutscho! Was willst Du mir denn noch weismachen??? Hier für die Bildung.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*

Hallo Kenges,
ja, diese Methode der Fleischgarung habe ich schon oft angewendet, aber nur bei ganz bestimmten Fleisch.
Bestens geeignet sind ganze Keulen z.B. vom Lamm, Wildschwein usw.
Ganz deshalb, weil keine Faserschnittflächen am Braten sein sollten. Hat man nur ein Stück, dann empfiehlt sich ein kurzes scharfes Anbraten dieser Stellen.
Ganze Lammkeule mache ich wie folgt:
Keule waschen , nicht von Häuten befreien (die Fleischhäute sind gemeint), nicht würzen, Knochen drinnen lassen.
Diese abgetrocknete Keule auf ein Backblech legen und bei 85°C (Umluft) in die Röhre. Das können nicht alle E-Herde, die meisten (billige) schalten über ein Membranthermostat und schwanken >10°. Der hierbei entstehende Geruch ist nicht so toll - nicht wenden. Nach ca. 3 bis 4 Stunden, es riecht schon angenehmer, würzen wie gewohnt. Je nach Gewicht weiter garen immer bei dieser Temperatur (Summe bei 3kg -> ca 7 h). Es tritt kein Bratensaft aus, damit fehlt die Sauce, das Fleisch bräunt jedoch. Eine Sauce bereite ich mittels Extrafleisch/Knochen klassisch.
Wenn man das Gericht dann zu Tisch bringt portioniert man die Keule nicht vorher, sondern schneidet  l ä n g s  der Muskelfasern mit einem scharfen Messer am Tisch Trancen herunter, das Stück saftet dann nicht aus. Das Fleisch ist überaus zart und saftig. Nach innen  zum Knochen muss nachgewürzt werden. Es sollten viele Esser am Tisach sein, damit das Fleisch alle wird, denn aufgewärmt verliert es sehr stark.
Geflügel habe ich noch nicht probiert - werde es mal machen.
Fisch ist für diese Variante nicht geeignet.
Die angesprochenen Rindersteaks mache ich klassisch: dick schneiden, mit einem glatten Metall leicht klopfen, nicht würzen
bei grosser Hitze in einer Grillpfanne (mit Rillen) beidseitig kurz anbraten so heftig bis Rauchwolken entstehen, dann bei 140° für ca. 10 bis 15 min in die Röhre auf vorgewärmte Keramik, erst am Tisch würzen. Bei verschiedenen Wünschen für den Garzustand (roh, mittel,durch) dieses über die Steakdicke einrichten.
Aber erstmal E-Herd prüfen, sonst böseres Erwachen.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. November 2007)

*AW: 80-Grad-Methode*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Falk, es soll auch sowas geben und da ist nix mit einer Minute. Daher ist das Niedergaren dabei gar net so verkehrt...



Gusspfanne aus max bringen, schön Butterschmalz rein und pro Seite etwa 2 Mins verschließen dann ab in den Ofen für ~5 mins. WICHTUIG es wird in der Pfanne nur 1x gewendet, lasst die Finger vom ständigen wenden, das zerstört mehr als Ihr denkt.



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ok.. ist mir neu, dass man die wieder kaufen kann. ich weiss noch, dass sie eine zeit lang verboten waren, da sie möglicher weise noch rückenmarkbehaftet sein könnten. da hatte sie sogar das steakhaus meines verstrauens nicht mehr, obwohl die nur argentinisches angus bezogen und verkauft haben.
> 
> naja und heutzutage, als student, kann ich mir sowas nicht leisten




T-Bones sind nicht verboten, der Grund für das verschwinden ist die BSE Kriese und eine daraus resultierende Voirschrift. Die Rinder werden mit über einem Jahr geschlachtet und hier greift die Regelung ein die es verbietet Knochen vom Rücken (oder so, weis es nicht genau) von Rindern über 1 Jahr an den Endverbraucher abzugeben.


----------

